# Asus A8n-e Onboard Power Led Blinking



## lichiram (May 24, 2007)

Hi I have an Athlon X2 3800, Asus A8N-E, 2GB Kingston 400, XFX Nvidia video card, HDD 200GB Western Digital. For 2 years aprox. the PC worked fine until yesterday. I restart (I didn`t shut down) the PC at night and went to bed, next day I try to power up but nothing happen, and I mean NOTHING, is like if the system was with no electrical power. So I open the case and see the onboard power led blinking. What the hell is that??? In the manual said that the led has to be on or off, not blinking¡¡¡¡ I dont know what to do, I have the PC working fine for 2 YEARS¡¡¡ from one day to other the machine dosent start....because of that I think that the problem is not how I mounted all the parts, perhaps the power supply is broken......PLEASE HHHHHEEEEEELLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPP. SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH, I DOSEN`T SPEAK ENGLISH¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi,

Can you please give us the specifications for your system? I suggest you try another power supply on your system as i think this may well be the problem. Try one out before you buy one though, as it may not be.

Nick.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey lichiram,
Welcome to the forum! :wave: 
Have you tried to reset cmos? Try replacing it also. PSU do go bad so if you have another around try it.
Good luck, let us know what it was when all is said and done.


----------



## lichiram (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, i tried another psu and problem solve¡¡¡¡ i will buy today a new one....thanks for everithing¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey lichiram,
Glade to be of help! 
I've got a similar MB so any time you have issues or want to talk about tweekin it let me know:beerchug:.


----------



## lichiram (May 24, 2007)

Help Jaggermild¡¡¡ I Buy A New Psu And Now The Onboard Power Led Stays On In Green, But I Cannot Start Up The System¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ I Press The Button To Turn It On And Nothing Happen, And The Psu Is Brand New¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Hellpppppppppppppp


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Ummm, jaggerwild :1angel:
Anyways, did you try resetting the CMOS? Also what did you do different after you installed it..... Must be something you're changing to cause this to happen?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Did you remember to connect your square 12v (4 wire) molex plug to the motherboard after you connected the ATX plug?

What power supply did you buy to replace the old one, might be a good idea to list both so we can compare?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Also,
Make sure it's set to the right Voltages on the back side of the PSU, so if yer in the USA it would be 110 Volts and so on........


----------

